# [email protected]'s AMSTERDAM



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

After my regularly updated threads '[email protected]'s World', '[email protected]'s Shanghai' and '[email protected]'s Germany' it is now time for the fourth installment of the series.

With two 10 months breaks in Shanghai and Taipei in between, Amsterdam has been my hometown since 2007. In those 4 years I've taken thousands of photos all over the city - from places where tourists vastly outnumber the locals to those places even unknown to most residents.


*Kloveniersburgwal* 


amsterdam_001 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Zeedijk* 


amsterdam_002 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Nemo* 


amsterdam_003 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Albert Cuyp Markt* 


amsterdam_004 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Brouwersgracht* 


amsterdam_005 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Zuidoost* 


amsterdam_006 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Singel* 


amsterdam_007 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Toyo Ito & Vinoly* 


amsterdam_008 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Amstel* 


amsterdam_009 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Leidsestraat* 


amsterdam_010 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*KNSM-eiland* 


amsterdam_011 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Staalstraat* 


amsterdam_012 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Red Light District* 


amsterdam_013 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*St. Nicolaas Kerk* 


amsterdam_014 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Sarphatipark* 


amsterdam_015 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Filmmuseum* 


amsterdam_016 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Nieuwmarkt* 


amsterdam_017 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Koninginnedag* 


amsterdam_018 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Weteringschans* 


amsterdam_019 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Oud Zuid* 


amsterdam_020 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Omval* 


amsterdam_021 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Prinsengracht* 


amsterdam_022 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Nieuwe Meer* 


amsterdam_023 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Leidseplein @ Night* 


amsterdam_024 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Rijksmuseum* 


amsterdam_025 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*The Rock* 


amsterdam_026 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Prinsen Eiland* 


amsterdam_027 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Westerdokseiland* 


amsterdam_028 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice shots from Amsterdam, Raptor


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Stationsplein* 


amsterdam_029 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Oudezijds Voorburgwal* 


amsterdam_030 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Zuidas* 


amsterdam_031 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Magere Brug @ Night* 


amsterdam_032 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful Amsterdam.....thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

Really nice series of my city. Love it.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Keep them coming Raptor; great shots from Amsterdam


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Mick Jagger once called Amsterdam 'The smallest metropolis in the world'. I agree. And I love it. Thanks for posting these pics.


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

My city rock!!:nocrook:. Thx for sharing [email protected]kay:


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes, great pictures!


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Amazing city! Beautiful photos!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Leidsestraat* 


amsterdam_033 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Oude Kerk* 


amsterdam_034 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*De Pijp* 


amsterdam_035 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Openbare Bibliotheek* 


amsterdam_036 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Oudezijds Achterburgwal* 


amsterdam_037 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Dam Square Fair* 


amsterdam_038 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Oud Zuid* 


amsterdam_039 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Oud West* 


amsterdam_040 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Another great series! Thanks [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Posthoornkerk* 


amsterdam_041 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Red Light District* 


amsterdam_042 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Sloterdijk* 


amsterdam_043 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Leidsegracht* 


amsterdam_044 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great photos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome updates from Amsterdam


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Very nice pictures!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Rembrandtplein* 


amsterdam_045 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Oudezijds Achterburgwal* 


amsterdam_046 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Paleisstraat* 


amsterdam_047 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Admiralengracht* 


amsterdam_048 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Great photo of vibrant cool Amsterdam  Thanks for sharing, my friend and please keep'em coming


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the splendid new photos from Amsterdam....:cheers2:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*American Hotel* 


amsterdam_049 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Arena Boulevard* 


amsterdam_050 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Damrak* 


amsterdam_051 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Brouwersgracht* 


amsterdam_052 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great images of Amsterdam.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Kalverstraat during Christmas Time* 


Kalverstraat during Christmas Time by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Nieuwe Keizersgracht* 


Nieuwe Keizersgracht by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Beurs van Berlage* 


Beurs van Berlage by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Piet Heinkade* 


Piet Heinkade by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Groenburgwal @ Night* 


Groenburgwal by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*De Piramides* 


De Piramides by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*He Hua Temple* 


He Hua Temple by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Waterloopleinmarkt* 


Waterloopleinmarkt by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Good stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Rembrandt Tower* 


Rembrandt Tower by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Singel* 


Singel by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Bijlmermeer* 


Bijlmermeer by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Oosterdok* 


Oosterdok by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Koningsplein* 


Koningsplein by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Bicycles Everywhere* 


Bicycles Everywhere by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Waterlooplein Reflection* 


Waterlooplein Reflection by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Realengracht* 


Realengracht by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Sloterdijk Station* 


amsterdam_069 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Prinsengracht* 


amsterdam_070 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Tiny Car* 


amsterdam_071 by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Rokin* 


amsterdam_072 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really beautiful new photos from Amsterdam, thanks for the effort..:cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Magna Plaza* 


Magna Plaza by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Nederlands Scheepvaartmuseum* 


Nederlands Scheepvaartmuseum by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Olympisch Stadion* 


Olympisch Stadion by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Brouwersgracht* 


Brouwersgracht by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Omval Skyline @ Night* 


Omval Skyline @ Night by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Vondelpark* 


Vondelpark by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Windmill De Gooyer* 


Windmill De Gooyer by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Leidseplein* 


Leidseplein by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Pz0 (Jan 30, 2012)

Lovely Amsterdam! I am planing go to Amsterdam this Sunday! The Queen day starts at Sunday( April 29 ) Right?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Piet Heinkade* 


Piet Heinkade by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Kloveniersburgwal* 


Kloveniersburgwal by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Zuid* 


Zuid by Raptor1982, on Flickr


*Koninginnedag* 


Koninginnedag by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for the update, Amsterdam looks like a vibrant and cosmopolitan environment.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great new photos from Amsterdam...kay:


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

*Fantastic* photos.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Jordaan* 


Jordaan by JH_1982, on Flickr


*Rijksmuseum* 


Rijksmuseum by JH_1982, on Flickr


*Red Light District @ Night* 


Red Light District @ Night by JH_1982, on Flickr


*Holland Casino* 


Holland Casino by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I really like your photographs. :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Geldersekade* 


Geldersekade by JH_1982, on Flickr


*Zuidoost* 


Zuidoost by JH_1982, on Flickr


*KNSM-eiland* 


KNSM-eiland by JH_1982, on Flickr


*Brouwersgracht* 


Brouwersgracht by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful...:cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Scheepvaarthuis* 


Scheepvaarthuis by JH_1982, on Flickr


*Keizersgracht* 


Keizersgracht by JH_1982, on Flickr


*Groenburgwal* 


Groenburgwal by JH_1982, on Flickr


*Dam Square during Christmas time* 


Dam Square during Christmastime by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice new photos from Amsterdam indeed :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Crystal Tower* 


Crystal Tower, Amsterdam by JH_1982, on Flickr


*Rokin* 


Rokin, Amsterdam by JH_1982, on Flickr


*Street Art* 


Street Art, Amsterdam by JH_1982, on Flickr


*Eggertstraat* 


Eggertstraat, Amsterdam by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic presentation.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Da Costagracht* 


Da Costagracht, Amsterdam by JH_1982, on Flickr


*Naughty Souvenirs* 


Naughty Souvenirs, Amsterdam by JH_1982, on Flickr


*Prinsen Eiland* 


Prinsen Eiland, Amsterdam by JH_1982, on Flickr


*Leidseplein @ Night* 


Leidseplein @ Night, Amsterdam by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------

